# Bike for 19 year old female.



## PresidentMercury (Jun 11, 2007)

I am new to this forum to start off. So I would like to say hi to everyone...Hi!  

As stated in the title I am 19 years old. A little more than 5'3". I would like to get a bike to exercise with, basically get my cardio work, lose weight, and tone up. When I was younger I did ride bikes a lot but they were all hammy downs from other people. There is no price range set up yet since I want to get an idea of what I'm looking for first. I live in the city so there are no real bike routes where I live (unless I go to Central Park which means I need to take the train), I will mostly be riding on streets and sidewalks. 

I'm looking for something that is of decent quality. Meaning, it won't break after a few rides. So any tips, suggestions, brand name suggestions would be great.


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*Best advice ever given on this board came from MB1*

Buy a bike you like from a shop you trust.

The differences in quality at any given price range are much less significant than your liking the bike and feeling comfortable with the bike shop upon whom you will depend for service. For city riding, you'll probably want some pretty big tires, but many bikes will handle them,


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Welcome to the forum, Pres. I would suggest checking out the three major brand names. Trek, Specialized and Cannondales. What's your budget for the bike?


----------



## PresidentMercury (Jun 11, 2007)

Well at first I was thinking only $100 but then I realized that most bikes under that amount is at big name stores (like Walmart). So I don't want to buy a bike from that place. But, if I do have to set an amount I prefer something that is $300 or less. This is suppose to be a birthday present mind you (even though I'm doing the research and such) so I feel bad asking for a $500 bike.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

What kind of riding will you be doing? Road, MUT's, trails, etc? That will help us point you in the right direction. 

In road bikes, for your budget, you are going to have to either get a used bike or go with a single speed/fixie setup like this http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/messenger.htm. Can I suggest that you ask for the $300 in cash instead of the bike? If you supplement it with some additional cash of your own you will have a lot more choices in road bikes that will be a lot more durable. Like maybe a Specialized Dolce http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=21957.


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

.....


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*$300 will work in most bike shops.*



PresidentMercury said:


> ...I prefer something that is $300 or less.......


Get their least expensive "Hybrid" *without *a suspension fork and make sure it has 700C wheels NOT 26" mountain bike wheels.

That way you will get a professionally assembled and fitted bicycle that has a warranty. I wouldn't worry about brand all that much, if a reputable bike shop sells it you should be ok.

Living and riding in NYC I'd suggest spending a lot on locks-this is not a good place to try to save money then end up losing your bike.


----------



## PresidentMercury (Jun 11, 2007)

You are correct! I do live in NYC . I do like the idea of learning anything I possibly can about bikes (since I will be riding one, might as well be informed). So I'll take your advice into consideration.

Thanks!


----------



## PresidentMercury (Jun 11, 2007)

Also, I would like to thank everyone else for their advice. I will sort through all of this information and make a choice when the time comes. At the moment though I was just trying to get information and I have no idea when I will be able to go bike shopping. 

And I don't think I would be leaving my bike out of my sight. I really don't trust that nothing will happen to it especially where I live (I wouldn't leave it alone for a second!  ).

Once I do get a bike I will inform everyone of the choice. Thank you all!


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

.....<o>
</o>


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

*Maybe a small point*



il sogno said:


> Welcome to the forum, Pres. I would suggest checking out the three major brand names. Trek, Specialized and Cannondales. What's your budget for the bike?



Maybe a small point; but I can not find anyway that Cannondale is one of the three major brand names.

In fact, I can not think of how they would be ranked even in the top 5 [and on many measures not in the top 10]

Now, next year when they start bringing complete bikes from China they move up. [now they only bring frames from China] But It would take years to get into the top five at any way you would want to count it.

Of course, in the entry [under $1000] range; most bikes are from the same factories anyway. There is no meaningful difference in quality on major brands bike shop quality bikes under $1000.


----------



## PresidentMercury (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks for the extra information. It sounds like an idea to consider. Also the picture helps so I can know what I am looking for by sight. So will the 700 size wheels take out the doors of cars? Cause I don't want to stop to exchange information  

Well it's actually part of the name, Mercury, was made up for me by my friends in high school. Then during the U.S. 2004 Presidential Elections I put the "President" part in front and went around school telling people to "Vote for me in '04!". I actually evolved the whole concept to give people positions if I was in office. I think it could have made an interesting political web comic but my artist friend has to keep up with her own work. 

How about you, where did your name come from?


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

bikesdirect said:


> Maybe a small point; but I can not find anyway that Cannondale is one of the three major brand names.
> 
> In fact, I can not think of how they would be ranked even in the top 5 [and on many measures not in the top 10]
> 
> ...


Not only a small point, but a really unnecessary marketing intrusion into this thread and this forum. No disrespect, but please don't put inter-company politics and marketing here. 

To my knowledge, your company does not offer women's specific geometry bikes, and Cannondale does have a significant share of that market. We can debate whether it is needed (I've never owned a WSD bike) 'til the cows come home, but mentioning Cannondale in this thread was reasonable, seems to me.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

JayTee said:


> Not only a small point, but a really unnecessary marketing intrusion into this thread and this forum. No disrespect, but please don't put inter-company politics and marketing here.
> 
> To my knowledge, your company does not offer women's specific geometry bikes, and Cannondale does have a significant share of that market. We can debate whether it is needed (I've never owned a WSD bike) 'til the cows come home, but mentioning Cannondale in this thread was reasonable, seems to me.


I am sorry if you did not understand my post:
my simple point was it is false to include Cannondale in a list of the big 3
no one in the industry would include them in such a list
I am not saying anything bad about Cannondale or their products; just that they are no where near in the top 3. I personally think their move next year to China may move them up in sales; but still no where near Trek, Specialized, Giant, Raligh, Fuji, Schwinn, Ironhorse, [the actual top 7 of brands found in USA bike shops].

To your other point; yes we have there women's specific bikes
WINDSOR WILLOW
MERCIER ELLE
MOTOBECANE GIGI
all three sell well and have for the last 4 years that we have stocked them all
{Gigi & Elle have actually been selling for the last 6 years and Willow is newer}
I have to reorder each about 4 times a year; so there is certainly a market for those type bikes.

just trying to keep the record straight; which I thought interested members would like to know


----------



## paint (Jul 25, 2005)

bikesdirect said:


> my simple point was it is false to include Cannondale in a list of the big 3


I would certainly put cannondale in the 'big 3' of women's specific bikes. And since this is a _women's_ forum, that classification would be more relevant than their share of the general market.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

paint said:


> I would certainly put cannondale in the 'big 3' of women's specific bikes. And since this is a _women's_ forum, that classification would be more relevant than their share of the general market.


I understand; however Cannondale is not in the big three in that classification either
sorry

in fact, when limiting it to womens specific bikes; it may make their rank even lower
as you now must consider Terry
plus in womens specific road; very good chance we out sell them at bikesdirect

but industry figures are not available by sub class like that; but clearly Cannondale does not have the network or price points to pass Trek, Giant, and Specialized

again; nothing against Cannondale
and some view their smaller size as an asset 
but the numbers are just not there for them to pass the big 3 in any class bike I can think of


----------



## paint (Jul 25, 2005)

bikesdirect said:


> I understand; however Cannondale is not in the big three in that classification either
> sorry


You said there are no figures for subcategories, so you can't know for sure.

Additionally, stats aren't really relevant here. We're interested in helping someone find a bike that meets her needs. Cannondale is a well-respected and accessible name that most people will be able to find in shops.

Who cares what percentage of the market share they have? If the bike fits, that's what counts. The person who mentioned the 'big 3' brands did not say they had the three largest sales, so for all you know you're picking a fight over incorrect assumptions about something as menial as common semantics.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Interesting difference between the industry and consumer perspective.*

Not that it does anything at all to help the OP find a bike.

BTW I shouldn't have to remind you that the customer/consumer is always right.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

bikesdirect said:


> I understand; however Cannondale is not in the big three in that classification either
> sorry
> 
> in fact, when limiting it to womens specific bikes; it may make their rank even lower
> ...


Mike, 'twas a purely subjective statement on my part. In my mind and in the minds of many (not necessarily yourself), they are among the big 3. Now let's get back to helping Pres. Merc. buy a bike, mkay?


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

il sogno said:


> Mike, 'twas a purely subjective statement on my part. In my mind and in the minds of many (not necessarily yourself), they are among the big 3. Now let's get back to helping Pres. Merc. buy a bike, mkay?



I agree with you 100%
I thought it was information that some members would find interesting
the sales volumes of assorted companies are known by those in the business
but consumers often do not have those figures

fact is: it is not a way to say might bike is best
same as with cars -- many top quality brands have low volume

I should be more careful when trying to add information to the forums; sometimes it is not well received


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

MB1 said:


> Get their least expensive "Hybrid" *without *a suspension fork and make sure it has 700C wheels NOT 26" mountain bike wheels.
> 
> 
> Living and riding in NYC I'd suggest spending a lot on locks-this is not a good place to try to save money then end up losing your bike.



this is a good suggestion
or if you want something a little nicer a Fuji Absolute is really nice

http://www.fujibikes.com/2007/bikes.asp?id=323&subcat=


----------



## KillerQuads (Jul 22, 2002)

How about a folding bike you can take on the subway or on a small elevator? I ordered a Dahon "Jack" in size small for my niece as a college campus bike. I figure she can keep it folded in her dorm room or even take it into the back of a classroom. It is built tough with 26" wheels which can handle pot holes. It folds in 5 seconds according to Dahon. I paid $399. Fold it, take it on the subway, and the next thing you know, you're riding in Central Park!


----------



## KillerQuads (Jul 22, 2002)

Another option is the Dahon Mu P8 which is lighter, has 20" wheels, and is tiny when folded. I think it looks ultra cool, but my niece shuns anything that stands out. Costs $589. I haven't ridden one, but they say its surprisingly fast.


----------



## PresidentMercury (Jun 11, 2007)

I figured the folding bikes were weaker in structure due to the fact that they can fold up.


----------



## KillerQuads (Jul 22, 2002)

Dahon has been making folding bikes for a long time. The folding mechanism is well-engineered, strong, secure, and time proven. They won't break in half. 

For simplicity, low maintenance, and low cost, it is hard to beat a single speed bike. These are very popular with urbanites. There are no gear shift mechanisms to fail or keep in adjustment. They are ultra dependable. Here is a photo of my Bianchi Pista track bike converted into a single speed commuter/street bike. I have managed to find an excuse to post a photo of this bike under every category on the RBR forum.


----------



## PresidentMercury (Jun 11, 2007)

Ha! That looks pretty nice...and shiny. Just recently my brother suggested to get a folded bike since the MTA might not allow bikes on the train. So far, while looking at the rules, it would says:

"Straddle a bicycle, wear in-line or roller skates, stand on a skateboard or ride a scooter".

So I don't know if just bringing a bike would be a violation. And either way, people break so many rules on the train and they don't get a ticket.


----------



## enki42ea (Apr 11, 2005)

Its not all about the rules though. A full size bike can just be too big to really fit on the metro and hard to really hold during a longer metro ride (I've done it a few times in Baltimore where our metros are way less packed). A 26" wheel based folding bike may also be too big but the smaller wheel ones could work well as those are easy to carry around. Bike Friday has lots of them, then again they are pricy

BTW wouldn't Huffy be #1? Of course you should avoid them but still.....


----------



## Angelracer (Dec 12, 2004)

craigslist


----------



## LetsRide4Life (Aug 2, 2007)

Is the Fuji Absolute DX a womens bike?


----------

